# Warnock Hersey wood stoves



## JustWood (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone heard of them?  Quality?  EPA?


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2008)

I think W-H is the testing lab Lee. Any other ID?


----------



## JustWood (Oct 4, 2008)

It's in the shop I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## R&D Guy (Oct 4, 2008)

Look on that same safety label and it should list the mfg. if its not listed anywhere else.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 4, 2008)

A closer look on the corner of the tag in small print revealed ESW.. EPA approved too.  Bought this at HD a few years ago for $199 spring clearance and stored it in the corner of my shop.  Going to remove my free standing fireplace and install in its place.  Furnace is just too much heat for shoulder season burning.


----------



## begreen (Oct 4, 2008)

Great deal, is it a 13-NC?


----------



## JustWood (Oct 4, 2008)

18-TR


----------



## R&D Guy (Oct 4, 2008)

Wow - $200 for just about any wood stove is a smoking hot deal!  Nice catch.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 4, 2008)

I liked that stove. Never had one but liked them. It is the 35-1 predecessor to the 12 FP. It is EPA exempt.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 4, 2008)

R&D;Guy said:
			
		

> Wow - $200 for just about any wood stove is a smoking hot deal!  Nice catch.



I  hear ya! 
If I remember it was $499.00 marked down to $199 and the last stove in the store.
 I didn't need it at the time but I knew I could resell it and make a $.  Glad I didn't.  Fireplace is a waste of heat and furnace is too much so I'm gonna install it.


----------



## rfalk (Oct 5, 2008)

Warnock Hersey is the testing lab that performs standard tests on wood stoves and with that data rates stoves for emissions, burn time, efficiency, etc. They use standard fuel loads, venting configurations, etc.


----------

